# Opinions On LaCrosse Burly Classic Rubber Boots?



## Itchy Finger (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone own a pair of Lacrosse's Burly Classic Rubber Boots? I may be going to pick up a pair tomorrow at Bass Pro, and I was looking for some opinions from those of you who own a pair. They look great and and not bad for $49.

Take Care


----------



## doc (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a pair I bought 3 or 4 years ago.  They are good but make a little noise when walking.  I recently bought a pair of the Alpha Burly sports with the rubber coated neoprene.  They are heads and tails above the classics.  they are as comfortable as a pair of tennis shoes, quiet, and fit better.  they are almost $100 but worth every cent!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2004)

I am with Doc, if you can swing a few more dollars get the Alphy Burlys.  Man they are sweet getting on and off and do not sweat nearly as bad as my old Lacrosses did.

I bought mine for $85

Jim


----------



## GAGE (Sep 28, 2004)

Alpha Burlys for me as well.    Well worth the extra $. You will not be disapointed!


----------



## muzzyman (Sep 28, 2004)

I bought a pair of the Alpha Burly Sport and love them very comfortable


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 28, 2004)

*Burly*

I have the original burlys that I have had since 1996.  Still going strong and I have put many miles on them, it has really cut down on the scent factor since going to them and they are comfortable with the ankle fit.

Eric


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 29, 2004)

I am with Doc an Jim.

   I have the new neoprene hybrid type.  They are the short 3/4 boots.  Man have they been nice for hot weather!  I coupled that with Bass pro shops leafy net wear.  I hunt in shorts and a light t shirt and that camo.  Very cool.

MBD


----------



## Gumpond (Oct 20, 2004)

If you like new boots don't get them.  Can't really justify getting a new pair.

they don't wear out in normal use, swamps, etc,


----------



## Glenn (Oct 21, 2004)

I just bought a pair of the Burly Sports non-insulated from Bass Pro for $89.00 and I put them to the test last weekend. They are the most comfortable boot I have ever owned.

In the tree stand they do not cramp up your legs like other boots and they stayed warm and dry. I waded around in a swamp looking for a buck I shot in knee high water and the only time the took water in is when the water came way over the boot top.

Excellent boots and I would fork out a few more dollars and get the sports for $89.00 if you can.


----------

